# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Masters Olympia Results

## bigtraps1

Got back early this morning from the show. Youngblood looked unreal. Just a gasp when this guy walked out during prejudging.

1. Don Youngblood 
2. Vince Taylor 
3. Geir Borgan Paulsen 
4. Chris Duffy 
5. John Hnatyschak 
6. David Hawk

----------


## palme

Were did Anders Graneheim place!?

----------

